

How To Set Up Your Own BBS – Be The King of 1989… Today - BryanLunduke
http://lunduke.com/?p=2156

======
p0wn3d
That is so funny. I saw BTJunkie shut down yesterday and I said to myself,
"Time to fire up the old BBS"

~~~
pavel_lishin
I can imagine a world in which we go back to direct dial-up connections to
avoid being spied on.

Then again, I imagine that it's trivial to monitor those connections as well;
although just like with SSL, they may not be able to snoop on the actual
contents.

------
pavel_lishin
Now I'm wondering if I can/should set one up using my seldom-used office
extension.

